# the prettiest kayak destination in central ohio?



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I am taking the wife and a female-friend kayaking this Sunday. I was thinking about the Kiser. Fishing will have a low priority, I want to make sure they have good time.

any other ideas for a nice destination? Hopefully less than 2 hours drive.
thanks!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

No brainer....that'd be Rocky Fork Creek, 1/2 hour SE of Chillicothe.
This was taken in early srping. It's an amazing place in the Fall.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

For simple scenery (well there are fish there too), you don't have to travel two hours. The Olentangy between Delaware and Worthington offers some surprisingly beautiful stretches. It also makes it easy for you to just leave a car to go back and retrieve your pick-up vehicle. It's not Rocky Fork, but it's in your back yard.

I assume that if you travel a distance, you want to all go in the same car, so that means flat water. I don't know of a single lake in Ohio within two hours of Columbus where I would think the scenery alone would make it worth paddling. Maybe Salt Fork. 

How about paddling some of the easily accessible ponds at AEP? DANG, THAT'S IT. Easy drive, easy launch, easy paddle, nice scenery. You can squeeze in some fishing there too!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Unless they released water, rocky fork will be a drag. Kokosing or licking river are both great floats for scenery. Madison lake not a bad float either, nobody will be there. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Rocky creek is just that, rocky, flowing at a manly 4.1 cfs, 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thanks guys. Those ponds at AEP would be perfect, I am worried that my temptation to fish would be too great and the girls would be unhappy.

Bubbagon, could you please give me a pointer on the map? I am not able to find it. I dont think we will do that, with one car only, but it looks like a nice place to go one day.

thank you again!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My bad...1/2 hour southWEST of Chillicothe. There's a Rocky Fork State Park then it dumps into Paint Creek.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

so that float is on the stretch between Rocky Fork SP and Paint Creek res?


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Madison does have some beautiful scenerey. We enjoy going out there and fishing a lot since no outboards are allowed.



StuckAtHome said:


> Unless they released water, rocky fork will be a drag. Kokosing or licking river are both great floats for scenery. Madison lake not a bad float either, nobody will be there.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

A great one-car float option is putting in at Alkire and having Trapper Johns shuttle you back. Pretty float too.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I should give you guys an update: we ended up going to Burr Oak. I noticed the weather was much better in the southern Ohio and it really was. Windy, still, but the lake there is little more protected from wind so we did not have much problem.

Of course the girls would not let me fish. We had a great day. 

Some pictures here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/108915221565280069550/20111016BurrOak?authkey=Gv1sRgCIeEhrjRr6CmUA#5664219310166361362


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know leckig! It looks like you're trolling in a couple of those shots!! :T 


leckig said:


> I should give you guys an update: we ended up going to Burr Oak. I noticed the weather was much better in the southern Ohio and it really was. Windy, still, but the lake there is little more protected from wind so we did not have much problem.
> 
> Of course the girls would not let me fish. We had a great day.
> 
> ...


----------

